

IRS misses XP deadline, will spend $30M to upgrade remaining PCs - taylorbuley
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9247634/Update_IRS_misses_XP_deadline_will_spend_30M_to_upgrade_remaining_PCs

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7582720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7582720)

